# deleting a reply option?



## Icarus (Apr 22, 2006)

Can we enable the 'delete reply' and/or 'delete thread' option?

I don't know if this software has it, but some BBS allow you to delete your reply if it's the last reply in a thread, or delete a thread, if you posted it and there's no replies.

-David


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 22, 2006)

We can, but we won't.

If you delete the first post in a thread, it kills the whole thread.  You don't have the right to kill somebody else's post, and at any rate, a response to your post probably wouldn't make much sense if the original post weren't there.

This is an occasional problem for even seasoned Admins (see this thread, for instance).

Maybe somebody's written a hack that would allow this if there are no other posts in the thread, but I haven't seen it.  

Meanwhile, best you can do is EDIT your text out and leave the post in place.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 22, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> If you delete the first post in a thread, it kills the whole thread.  You don't have the right to kill somebody else's post, and at any rate, a response to your post probably wouldn't make much sense if the original post weren't there.



If you read what Icarus actually posted you will see he is not asking to be able to do what you refer to above.  He asked about deleting the thread if you are the original poster and no replies have been received or being able to delete a reply if it is the most recent one.
Deleting the post in either of the scenarios suggested by Icarus would have no effect on anybody apart from the poster.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 22, 2006)

Golly, it would have been kind of hard to reply if I hadn't read his post, wouldn't it?  Did YOU go to the thread I posted a link to?

Of course I read what he wrote.  But vBulletin makes no differentiation between a thread that somebody has replied to and one that nobody has replied to.  Hence, if we turn this ability to delete posts on, we turn it on universally and it leads to entire threads getting deleted by folks that don't realize the consequences of their actions..

As I said in my reply, perhaps somebody has written a hack out there which would permit this, but if so, I haven't encountered it.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I know other BBS software allows me to delete my post if it's the last one in the thread. (Folding community, for example.) But they aren't using vbulletin.

-David


----------

